# Help! Hatchlings we were unprepared for!!



## Irenegh (Sep 14, 2016)

I walked out into my yard today to find 5 hatchlings roaming around!! We had no idea Sonora was pregnant (had checked her several times and hadn't felt anything) and were shocked to find these little guys. Their shells don't feel soft to me so I think they may already be a few days old but am not sure. We checked all of Sonora's normal sleeping/burrowing spots but can't find any evidence of shells (is that normal?). Being as we've never had hatchlings before, I have a quite a few questions:

What is the typical number of desert tortoise hatchlings? (we found 5 roaming the yard but should we be looking for more?)
Are these babies ok to live in the outdoor enclosure where I have my 2 year old sulcata? He's only a little bigger than my palm and the enclosure is certainly big enough for all of them at their current size.
There's a lot of info out there on care for hatchlings but I don't know what's right and what is out dated. Can someone please share some verified websites where we can learn what to do?
Is there any extra care for Sonora (mom)?
I'm sure I'll think of more questions but right now we are just worried that we need to learn how to take care of these precious babies ASAP!! Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 15, 2016)

The norm is four, but occasionally 5 or 6.

You're going to have to set them up indoors. And don't ever...EVER!!! ...think about mixing species!!!!!!!
Baby tortoises are subject to being carried off by birds, cooking in the sun, dehydrating, well, you get the picture. So they need to be in the house for the first little while. I keep mine indoors for about three years, only putting them out in safe areas during the warm summer months. You can use a plastic tub because they're cheaper than aquariums. Here's my baby desert tortoises:






You'll need a UVB light, either like this:




or like this:




but if you use the tube type, you'll also need a separate heat source. You can use this:



which is also good to use at night because it provides heat without light.

Put them into this kind of fixture:




It has a ceramic base because the Mercury vapor bulb (first picture) and the CHE-ceramic heat emitter - both get too hot to use a regular (Bakelite) fixture. But don't use the clamp feature. Just remove that portion of the fixture and hang the light. The clamps sometimes fail and might cause a fire.

Soak your babies daily in warm water.


----------



## Irenegh (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks so much, Yvonne! About how big is that tub? What plants do you have planted in there. I already have a bulb but want to be sure I get a big enough tub for all 5 to live comfortably for a while. Some of the websites I visited said they should hibernate outdoors during the winter just like adults - you're saying I should keep them indoors through the winter, right? Should I be putting them out in the sun during the day (in a safe enclosure) until October hits?


----------



## MPRC (Sep 15, 2016)

They are super cute, what a lucky find! When you set up their inside home make sure you have plenty of hiding spots so they can get away from each other if they need to.


----------



## Irenegh (Sep 15, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> They are super cute, what a lucky find! When you set up their inside home make sure you have plenty of hiding spots so they can get away from each other if they need to.


Will do! Thanks!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 15, 2016)

Irenegh said:


> Thanks so much, Yvonne! About how big is that tub? What plants do you have planted in there.



That's a Christmas Tree Storage Bin mfg'd by Iris. Standing on end it's the same height as my 4-drawer filing cabinet. I have a cactus and succulent collection and I just bring in whatever plants I have in small pots. They don't last long because of no sun, so I rotate plants in and out. I like to have wandering jew in there because it's edible and it trails down so they can hide in it.



> I already have a bulb but want to be sure I get a big enough tub for all 5 to live comfortably for a while. Some of the websites I visited said they should hibernate outdoors during the winter just like adults - you're saying I should keep them indoors through the winter, right? Should I be putting them out in the sun during the day (in a safe enclosure) until October hits?



It is perfectly normal for them to hibernate right out of the egg, but I think they do better when kept up their first couple of winters. No one tells you how many babies die during hibernation. 

I keep two habitats for baby tortoises...one indoors and one outdoors. I put them out on warm days. If it's in the 80's they can go outside. Otherwise it will be too cool for them below 80F


----------



## Irenegh (Sep 15, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> That's a Christmas Tree Storage Bin mfg'd by Iris. Standing on end it's the same height as my 4-drawer filing cabinet. I have a cactus and succulent collection and I just bring in whatever plants I have in small pots. They don't last long because of no sun, so I rotate plants in and out. I like to have wandering jew in there because it's edible and it trails down so they can hide in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great! I'll set them up with both this weekend and do outside time until temps cool down (still in 90's where I live). Do you know if/how I can tell how long ago they hatched? I'm just curious as I hunted through my yard for hours yesterday and can't find a single trace of an egg.


----------



## Tom (Sep 15, 2016)

Most of the care info that is out in the world for these guys will result in dehydration and death. The advice Yvonne has given you is spot on. I've raised dozens of these little guys and I care for them the exact same way I care for russians. Read this for more explanation and tips:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
This one too:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Soak those babies in shallow warm water for 20 minutes a day, every day, and make a humid hide for them in their enclosure too. 

You are not likely to find the nest hole and if you did, there are not likely to be egg shells left, as they usually eat them before emerging.

Congrats on the new babies. They are gorgeous.


----------



## ascott (Sep 15, 2016)

Irenegh said:


> Great! I'll set them up with both this weekend and do outside time until temps cool down (still in 90's where I live). Do you know if/how I can tell how long ago they hatched? I'm just curious as I hunted through my yard for hours yesterday and can't find a single trace of an egg.



A lot of times this species will leave/bury the eggs at or around the burrow apron/entrance...likely if those babies are pretty hard shelled then they have been about awhile and may perhaps be the survivors thus far..


----------



## Irenegh (Sep 20, 2016)

So one of my little guys appears to have something in his eye. I first noticed it yesterday so I soaked him and tried gently running water over the eye to flush it out but no luck. I was hoping it would work it's way out on it's own over night but it didn't. I soaked him again this morning but can see it is still in there. I'm attaching a picture here. Do I just keep soaking or try something different?


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2016)

Personally, I'd go to the vet for something like that. They can flush it the right way with the right stuff, and they will have to correct eye meds on hand for you too.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 20, 2016)

A gorgeous little tort. GOD bless.

And a very warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## Irenegh (Sep 21, 2016)

Tom said:


> Personally, I'd go to the vet for something like that. They can flush it the right way with the right stuff, and they will have to correct eye meds on hand for you too.



I scheduled his appointment then took a peek at him this afternoon and it was gone! I'm glad it worked it's way out naturally  thanks for the advice!


----------

